# Training after ACL, MCL, and LCL tear



## psilent child (Apr 27, 2020)

My plans were to start trying in Hayastein Grappling earlier this year until I tore my ACL, MCL,LCL, 2 meniscus tears, joint effusion, and blood in my left knee. Has anybody had this type of injury? Were you able to return back to training?


----------



## dvcochran (Apr 28, 2020)

psilent child said:


> My plans were to start trying in Hayastein Grappling earlier this year until I tore my ACL, MCL,LCL, 2 meniscus tears, joint effusion, and blood in my left knee. Has anybody had this type of injury? Were you able to return back to training?


That is a lot of trauma. All happened at the same time? This is straight up a doctor question. Talk to your PT people and get their advise as well. 
I know ligature repair has came a Long way. Professional athletes come back from tears in less than a year sometimes. But they are in peak condition to start with and have excellent (and expensive I am sure) care. 

I severed the ACL & PCL, tore the LCL and shattered the knee cap along with a bunch of other injuries in a bad accident. My left foot was essentially hanging on by skin, some muscle and a tendon and it does surprisingly good with a bunch of borrow parts. As much because of some of the other injuries I was flat on my back for 3 months. Long rehab.
My point to all this is to take it Very slow. Ligature needs time to heal and allow scar tissue to take hold and gain some strength in the reconnections. 
Age and physical condition plays a huge role.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 28, 2020)

Well tbh even with a healthy knee. You wouldn't be getting much training in this year


----------



## psilent child (Apr 28, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Well tbh even with a healthy knee. You wouldn't be getting much training in this year


I know that. I’m not worried about now. I’m concerned about the future.


----------

